# The moment you've all been waiting for...iLevel



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

AccuAir just raised the bar, again.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I want....NOW


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

omg yes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> I want....NOW


rumor is the software will work for the android platform as well. But you can always install it on Brooke's phone first :laugh:



.:Hinrichs:. said:


> omg yes


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

not like anyone needs this at all....but is going to be soo cool, do they need anyone to test it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> not like anyone needs this at all....but is going to be soo cool, do they need anyone to test it?


don't be fatuous! :laugh:

we all need this :thumbup::beer:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> EVERYONE needs this....is going to be soo cool, do they need anyone to test it?


Fixed your comment there, Jim.


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

Assuming it's Bluetooth operated then? And anyone know of it will work with switch speed aswell?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Assuming this will replcae their remote fob as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

g-black said:


> Assuming it's Bluetooth operated then? And anyone know of it will work with switch speed aswell?





mkim said:


> Assuming this will replcae their remote fob as well?


no details on how it will mount/operate as of yet, but when I know more I'll be sure to post up! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

ahah, glad i got the rocker switch, now i can use both controller in my car 

cant wait :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

**** yeah:beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

This is cool! But I would think it would have to work with the current controller instead of replacing it. It would be too easy to drop or break your phone and end up being stuck at whatever height you were at until you get a replacement phone. :laugh:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww heck yah....told you guys this was coming! can't wait to see how it will all work/intergrate with the current e-level system eace:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

this makes me want to buy elevel even more then before now.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

New details and features leaked!

*http://www.airsociety.net/forums/showthread.php/473-Accuair-Iphone-controlled*


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

iWant


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

YES.


----------



## BetaOp9 (May 4, 2006)

So. How will this work? Compatible with currently available systems [with some sort of accessory I assume] or will it be a separate NEW management system?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

here are the details that were leaked:

-Iphone app will be free on app store
-Runs on bluetooth
-Will install the same way as current keyfob module
-Plans are to perfect it with more features than just the touch pad (system information readout, height %, tank pressure etc) prior to release
-Will be working on Android based devices after iPhone development is completed

[as seen on AirSociety]


----------



## Mikey Pants (May 13, 2010)




----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

i want


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are a few shots of what's sitting on my desk


----------



## g-black (Feb 25, 2011)

I should have kept saving for e-level instead of buying auto pilot! 

Anyone interested in buying one of my arms and a leg?!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Does this work with Switchspeed? Only reason I ask is that I have considered the eLevel upgrade but the recent talk about it having a mind of its own makes me nervous especially with a what $800 upgrade?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I know the initial concept was intended to work only with the e-Level. But this system is still in its infancy so it is possible that AccuAir would make it work with both.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I know the initial concept was intended to work only with the e-Level. But this system is still in its infancy so it is possible that AccuAir would make it work with both.


so it could work based on air pressure you meant ?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

kilimats said:


> so it could work based on air pressure you meant ?


Highly unlikely. Currently Accuair has no provisions for pressure based height systems. From what I understand this will only work with the E-Level wireless receiver. This leads me to beleive that they only intend on using the I-Level system in conjunction with E-Level. "Analog" Switchspeed users, like myself, will probably have to upgrade to the E-Level system. Merely speculation, very excited to see the finished product.


----------



## Ricersux (May 20, 2003)

Very cool.....i will be utilizing this system/technology on my next build.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Here are a few shots of what's sitting on my desk


Good stuff, BagRiders. Keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

Definitely in for later as more info is released. Probably no way I'm not going to pick this up.


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow! Definitely subscribed to this! Also curious if this will be compatible with Switchspeed mgmt.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I cant wait to spoof this at shows and air up other peoples cars


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I am just curious how it will work out... I mean you are spending almost $2k alone on management plus this? It is totally rad but I hope it's not a $500 addition. I also really hope it works with my SwitchSpeed.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

arethirdytwo said:


> I also really hope it works with my SwitchSpeed.


Me too, but see my post on the last page.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

So sick!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I see what you mean on that, I did not assume they would offer a pressure based system. The fact is that the output signals from the controller have to be either the same or very similar. However I am sure the method of sending said signal is only available to elevel users, just like the remote. Smart thing would be to offer a receiver that plugs inline with the current USB plug so you could still hook up the wired controller but had the ability to pick up signals from the iPhone. Pipe dreams...


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

erevlydeux said:


> I'm presuming there will be encrypted communications between the application and the receiver. It would be a pretty huge oversight to allow somebody to easily control another persons system... especially when that person could be driving and end up losing control of their vehicle and seriously injure themselves and/or others.


Who knows. To be honest I doubt it will be that well encrypted, in my experience comapnies tend to rush products to market with very little thought ofbsecurity. Take GM for instance it was found that most of the cars they made with BT ware easy to spoof into and u can enable the Mic in the car without the driver being aware. Lets hope security isn't an after thought on this product because as u said someone could bottom out ur suspension while in motion.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I was under the impression that the key fob does not function when the ignition is on. This is in order to prevent inadvertent wireless airouts while in motion. I would imagine I-level would be the same way.


----------



## BetaOp9 (May 4, 2006)

Come on guys. Think about it. It's a bluetooth device.

You have to enable discovery mode on it, pair the device to the phone, and input the pin to finalize the connection.

To enable discovery mode would require physical access to to bluetooth module to enable said mode. 

Meaning no one is going to walk by your car and start measing with your ride height.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm not worried about that. I'm just curious what they will use to control it. I am curious of aside from logos there is a difference between the switchspeed version and elevel. If not then they would be foolish to not allow integration for either systems. Who l know's.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Only major issue i can foresee is the bluetooth sucking out the Iphone battery.

I did some test month ago comparing battery life with and without Bluetooth, it was a major difference, battery was near 10% at the end of the day with regular usage VS around 40% when disabled.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

H MY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

If I ever do get switch speed (still undecided on switchspeed or avs 9 switch) I am just gonna do a simple 4 channel wireless remote to control it from the outside if I want. I don't own a iphone, nor a droid, just a phone that texts and talks, so no iphone air ride apps for me.

BUT this is pretty sweet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Official announcement: 



> Its finally official... AccuAir Announces: “i-Level” App to be released in 2012!!!
> 
> AccuAir announced its “i-Level” app at last week's 2011 SEMA Show and yielded an overwhelming response. Scheduled for release in 2012, the "i-Level" app will give users full control over their Air Suspension System through a smart phone, iPad, or iPod touch. The app will be designed to look and operate very similar to the popular e-Level TouchPad interface, yet the iPhone and Android's vast capabilities will allow for expanded features limited only by YOUR imaginations. That's right, AccuAir has started their first-ever enthusiast-based Development Team to share thoughts, ideas, and suggestions for exactly how the “i-Level” app should look and perform.
> 
> ...


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

thx Will !

**** yeah !!! no bluetooth battery drainage, WIFI connected, ACCUAIR gets :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No bueno elevel only. Why would they do that? I dont want level sensors.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

arethirdytwo said:


> No bueno elevel only. Why would they do that? I dont want level sensors.


Out of curiosity, why wouldn't you want level sensors? They are pretty awesome.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

No bueno elevel only. Why would they do that? I dont want level sensors.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

offtopic but worth watching :thumbup:


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

this will make me go e-level.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

tspooner said:


> this will make me go e-level.


X2


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Now just time to get me an ipod touch with wifi capabilities...


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I should chastise you for not already having an iPhone being a tech guy. 



MechEngg said:


> Now just time to get me an ipod touch with wifi capabilities...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

arethirdytwo said:


> I should chastise you for not already having an iPhone being a tech guy.


Haha. Honestly i like my blackberry, hasn't let me down so far and was only down for a few hours during that whole RIM outage. 
Also i have an ipod classic (gen VI i believe) that has 160GB which holds half of my music. 
Now i am going to have to "upgrade" to an ipod touch just for the wifi and touchscreen


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> I should chastise you for not already having an iPhone being a tech guy.


Most tech guys dont I find. Its usually more Android or (company) BB.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I know which is odd because the lack of OS updates and fragmentation makes the phones damn near inoperable at times. My father tried for two years before he threw in the towel and went iPhone. This is coming from a guy who was not an Apple fan boy.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

BB is so has been guys, just saying, k im out


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Check it out guys, everything you need to know and more about iLevel

*http://www.airsociety.net/2011/11/the-ins-and-outs-of-accuair-ilevel/*


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

arethirdytwo said:


> I know which is odd because the lack of OS updates and fragmentation makes the phones damn near inoperable at times. My father tried for two years before he threw in the towel and went iPhone. This is coming from a guy who was not an Apple fan boy.


I dont like considering myself a fan boy but I am coming to the realization that I am an Android fan boy. The segmentation of the market does suck but rooting your phone really gets rid of most of that. I agree that also BB is on its way out, google is no longer going to support the devices at the end of the month (no new apps or updates for their apps).

But thats all off topic. Looks like a cool product, I cant wait for some of my friends to get it so I can start messing with it. For me I am very happy with my E3 setup for the time, but I have always been impressed with AccuAirs quality and polish.


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm excited for this, I want to pre-order! opcorn:

With this I'd assume the driver would still have the ability to adjust the ride height with the controler rather that relying solely on their smart phones, correct?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ no doubt about it

I had a quick chat with Reno and he said the release date would be around summer 2012


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

you can get all geechi with these. FLOSSIN'.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Since this communicates via wifi you'll have to switch from your homes wifi over to the iLevel wifi anytime you leave your house. Small announce to deal with. Now if you can bridge the two signals, you'll be set.


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

dubb34r said:


> Since this communicates via wifi you'll have to switch from your homes wifi over to the iLevel wifi anytime you leave your house. Small announce to deal with. Now if you can bridge the two signals, you'll be set.


Yeah I was wondering about that as well. Hope it has a elegant way of dealing with that.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Damnit, just when you think that your management is where you want it, AccuAir does something like this and makes you want to rip your entire management out and do it all over again!

SUB'D! :beer::beer:


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

I can't tell if I'm really jealous and love this product/innovation, or if I just don't care at all. I know people whine about using bluetooth on their devices because it drains battery, but I don't see the point of this without it. Wifi is almost pointless for something like this, regardless if its 200ft of range. The article states "You’ll now be able to raise your vehicle off the pavement before taking one foot out the door in the morning!". Let me ask, why and when would I need this? When I'm walking to it and fumble for my phone to raise my car before I get into it? To play ghost with my car? I don't see the need for it. Cool product and for a free app it's going to give a huge bump to their sales, however, it's not a selling point.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

VWskate said:


> I can't tell if I'm really jealous and love this product/innovation, or if I just don't care at all. I know people whine about using bluetooth on their devices because it drains battery, *but I don't see the point of this without it*. Wifi is almost pointless for something like this, regardless if its 200ft of range. The article states "You’ll now be able to raise your vehicle off the pavement before taking one foot out the door in the morning!". Let me ask, why and when would I need this? When I'm walking to it and fumble for my phone to raise my car before I get into it? To play ghost with my car? I don't see the need for it. Cool product and for a free app it's going to give a huge bump to their sales, however, it's not a selling point.


confused, you don't see the point of this without bluetooth ? clarify


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

Well from what I understand it only runs off of wifi, correct? That meaning that the module in the air ride system needs to be connected to the same network as the phone, therefore allowing them to communicate. If that's the case then the application can only be used in a known wifi area such as a hotspot at a starbucks or your house. I'm sure people will say get the verizon lte hotspot and connect them but the verizon hotspot doesn't work like that, it doesn't give out a static IP so you cant connect devices across that network. 

The only way I could see this being useful is if the module worked off of bluetooth that way you could just pair it like a headset and have it work anywhere as long as the phone was in range. 

Correct me if I'm wrong though.

BTW haven't seen you around since I was a local in the MK4 forums. :wave:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

VWskate said:


> Well from what I understand it only runs off of wifi, correct? That meaning that the module in the air ride system needs to be connected to the same network as the phone, therefore allowing them to communicate. If that's the case then the application can only be used in a known wifi area such as a hotspot at a starbucks or your house. I'm sure people will say get the verizon lte hotspot and connect them but the verizon hotspot doesn't work like that, it doesn't give out a static IP so you cant connect devices across that network.
> 
> The only way I could see this being useful is if the module worked off of bluetooth that way you could just pair it like a headset and have it work anywhere as long as the phone was in range.
> 
> ...


I think you got things mixed up, the ECU will have it's own HOTSPOT, you'll plug a WIFI device to the air management and your iphone will automatically switch to it when it's in range


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

kilimats said:


> I think you got things mixed up, the ECU will have it's own HOTSPOT, you'll plug a WIFI device to the air management and your iphone will automatically switch to it when it's in range


Oooohhh, which makes sense why the ECU needs an update to work with this. Alright, now it's better.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

VWskate said:


> Oooohhh, which makes sense why the ECU needs an update to work with this. Alright, now it's better.


The newer ECU's probably won't even need an update, it will install just like the current keyfob remotes do, in between the controller port on the ECU and the USB plug for the controller. Essentially in between where you connect the controller to the ECU. It will draw power from the ECU to create the wifi zone.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Damn, I personally can't wait for this and I'm not even riding on air yet :laugh:

Is there any more news on this?


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm glad I order a e-level kit for my car  Actually hope it will arrive tomorrow, fingures crossed


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

with all my plans for my car i am actually considering the elevel because of this feature. being a manual management person, im sure this will be a lot of fun. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nap83 said:


> with all my plans for my car i am actually considering the elevel because of this feature. being a manual management person, im sure this will be a lot of fun. :heart:


:thumbup: I have a feeling the iLevel is going to be awesome.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

What do i have to do to pull some strings to become a tester for the new i-level? I feel that i have decent knowledge of the systems


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL. Let me know how that works out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

arethirdytwo said:


> LOL. Let me know how that works out.


Yeah, I am sure the line up for "testers" is a long one. :heart:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I am sure the line up for "testers" is a long one. :heart:


I signed up in november/december on their site, maybe they are just taking a long time to get back to me :laugh:
I would even still pay for the upgrade and do the testing for free :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

My only guess here is it doesn't work well enough to sell. I haven't heard any updates in a while.


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

from what i've heard not due out til sometime in Nov :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We're hoping for a late August release, but September may be more likely :beer:


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> from what i've heard not due out til sometime in Nov :banghead:


heard fall release too.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We're hoping for a late August release, but September may be more likely :beer:


Is it going to require a new ECU or will there be an add on between the ecu and manifold?


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I wonder about that. They are going to redesign here sooner or later. Cross compatibility?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

dubbin18 said:


> Is it going to require a new ECU or will there be an add on between the ecu and manifold?


My best guess is a module plug in which goes in between the controller and the ECU. Basically providing power and signals to the ECU through the current channels. Will most likely need to run a seperate power line or jumper a power line because the ECU shuts off when the switched power goes away but i could very well be wrong about that. 

But then again its just a guess since i do not work for accuair.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

bump. are we still on schedule for a fall release for this? inquiring minds need to know


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> bump. are we still on schedule for a fall release for this? inquiring minds need to know


 ^This please


----------



## paulpooted (May 29, 2011)

last I heard from accuair was it will be released at SEMA 2012


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Looking forward to more details also. 


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*hi*

it's kind of a big deal......


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I think its gonna be like a blue tooth adapter thing that you sync to you're phone, also will this still beable to function with the e-level remote still attached? For example having 2 remotes to control your air at the same time?? Or will it disable the wired remote. That questions might of been asked at one point in time but jw. :laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ it's wifi they said


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

I believe u will only be able to use your iPhone to control your ride only when the car is off just like the key fob.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, which is kind of a bummer as it would make a kick ass normal set of switches. 

Guess there's probably some kind of law forbidding it though.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

VicSkimmr said:


> Guess there's probably some kind of law forbidding it though.


I think it's just a safety precautions.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Not that I know how but I am sure this could be easily hard coded out by someone who knows what they are doing.



rgarjr said:


> I think it's just a safety precautions.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Accuair posted an intro teaser video and release day (Nov 12) of i-level


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

that intro is priceless 

Most company don't realize how important it is to talk about a new product in advance and set a precise release date, powerful advertising method and accuair is doing it like a king :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

Is everybody ready for this?!?!?!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Is everybody ready for this?!?!?!


 Been waiting for a while 


opcorn:


----------



## 96_VW_golf (Oct 8, 2007)

Last year I was thinking I would have this for h20. I guess I know what I am buying for xmas.


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)

those interested in pricing


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Check it out guys.



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5847468-ORT-AccuAir-i-Level-Pre-Order-Special


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

bump

it was supposed to come out October 31st, did anyone get it? How is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> bump
> 
> it was supposed to come out October 31st, did anyone get it? How is it?


These have been delayed a bit. They should be shipping any day now. :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Gimme that iLevel

:thumbup:


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> These have been delayed a bit. They should be shipping any day now. :thumbup:


Well, I guess I'll just pose my question.

I have an e-level setup with the rocker switch, but I'd like to move to a touchpad controller. Instead of doing that, it now seems to make a lot more sense to go with the i-level and toss the rocker switch under my seat for emergencies (have not installed it yet). I have a convertible so people stealing my junk is always a major concern. Having the controller be wireless is a huge plus for me. Thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> These have been delayed a bit. They should be shipping any day now. :thumbup:


Don't know what delay you're referring to, spoke to Derek and Reno and both of them said they would begin shipping at the start of this week (yesterday).


----------



## VicSkimmr (Oct 2, 2009)

Since they were first expected to be released October 31st (at least that's what I read), that still sounds like a delay to me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

VicSkimmr said:


> Since they were first expected to be released October 31st (at least that's what I read), that still sounds like a delay to me


The original release was October 31st but that was revised shortly after. The new date was set as November 12th. 

AccuAir said that they would begin shipping the week after SEMA


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just talked to [email protected]

He said 

"It looks like about 7-10 more days before we are shipping the receivers and have the app in the app store. The receiver housings are taking a little longer than expected because we had to revise the injection mold tool after we tested the prototypes that we got at SEMA."


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks, CJ! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> Since they were first expected to be released October 31st (at least that's what I read), that still sounds like a delay to me


:laugh: I concur. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> Well, I guess I'll just pose my question.
> 
> I have an e-level setup with the rocker switch, but I'd like to move to a touchpad controller. Instead of doing that, it now seems to make a lot more sense to go with the i-level and toss the rocker switch under my seat for emergencies (have not installed it yet). I have a convertible so people stealing my junk is always a major concern. Having the controller be wireless is a huge plus for me. Thoughts?


That should work quite nicely. I would make sure the Rocker is easily accessible since it would (in theory) be faster to hit the 'up arrow' once then it would be to unlock your phone and then hit the right button.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Any more updates when this thing is shipping out.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

iLevel Demonstration Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=LD4wtxgalwI&v=COpN7QH5zUo


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

VEE W said:


> iLevel Demonstration Video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=LD4wtxgalwI&v=COpN7QH5zUo


sickkk


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

VEE W said:


> iLevel Demonstration Video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=LD4wtxgalwI&v=COpN7QH5zUo


no pressure readouts?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I had doubts about the response delay but got served big time at the end, WELL DONE !!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

E-level Rocker Switch + This = the best of both worlds


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

gti.jon said:


> no pressure readouts?


yeah, I noticed that too


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

VEE W said:


> yeah, I noticed that too


Thats what I was looking forward to most.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait to get this. I'm not dropping my CC until I can do it with my phone 

:snowcool::snowcool::snowcool::snowcool::snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

What made you think this would have pressure? Accuair doesn't support anything pressure based aside from providing gauge ports. We knew from the start this would be elevel only and they don't really advocate pressure with that. Adding it would just be an unneeded cost, complexity, and failure point. I would not be mad if they had it but never expected it.



gti.jon said:


> Thats what I was looking forward to most.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

There rumors of "sensor travel". But I guess that will be in iLevel 2.0


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got word from Derek @ AccuAir that they have started shipping out i-Levels! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just got word from Derek @ AccuAir that they have started shipping out i-Levels! :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Finally. eace:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

arethirdytwo said:


> What made you think this would have pressure? Accuair doesn't support anything pressure based aside from providing gauge ports. We knew from the start this would be elevel only and they don't really advocate pressure with that. Adding it would just be an unneeded cost, complexity, and failure point. I would not be mad if they had it but never expected it.


Not mad at all, I just thuoght I heard there would be something to do with pressure readouts, and more failure points is completely unneccessary like you mentioned. Either way, its cool, I'll probably jump on board in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Do you know where I can get a copy of the user manual? I wanna see how it works before I invest.

Thx


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

DL App. Plug in. Connect to hotspot generated. Push buttons. 

Done. 

:laugh:



Korfu said:


> Do you know where I can get a copy of the user manual? I wanna see how it works before I invest.
> 
> Thx


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

No for real. Where can I get it?


----------



## specialkk43 (Aug 26, 2010)

Korfu said:


> No for real. Where can I get it?


You're welcome to check mine out after its installed... Looks like you're not too far from me :thumbup:


Blame Tapatalk.


----------



## gj04tdi (Aug 9, 2012)

Any updates for the android version?
Looking at the rocker switch and not sure ill have an i-phone by the time i get it all set up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

They've not yet released an official date for the android version. However, it shouldn't be too far off.

Have you considered and ipod touch?


----------



## gj04tdi (Aug 9, 2012)

I didnt even think about that. :screwy:
Im sure ill still be getting my setup all together by then any way. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Korfu said:


> Do you know where I can get a copy of the user manual? I wanna see how it works before I invest.
> 
> Thx


lol


----------

